# Leafhopper nymph & adult



## NateS (Jun 15, 2010)

One of the cuter subjects I've had






Adult Sharpshooter Leafhopper





I'm not positive that the nymph is actually the same species as the adult I posted, but they are both definitely leafhoppers.


----------



## GregR (Jun 15, 2010)

Same species or not I love the colors on these.


----------

